# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Поиск изображений в сети

## Pasha_49

(автор Sanych)
Бывало у вас такое, что нужно найти инфу или описание про какую-нибудь картинку или фотографию, про которую сам толком ни чего не знаеш? У меня случалось. Вот когда в очередной раз столкнулся, решил разобраться с темой конкретнее. И нашёл 2 сервиса.
Первый: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - Система поиска изображений по загруженному оригиналу. Пробовал на фото известных актёров, музыкантов. Результат порадовал. Совпадения случаются, и довольно часто. Потом загружал разные картинки природы и т. п. Опять совпадения!!!

Второй: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - Поиск по лицам. Вы видите картинку, которая вам нравится, на сайте или в поисковых результатах. Или просто валяется у вас в компе. picollator поможет найти в нете похожие картинки.
Первый сервис мне понравился больше. Но в общем - штука интересная.

  Если нет возможности или не получается найти, то пишите заказы на изображения в эту тему, поможем и надём)

----------


## Sanych

Автор Астерикс 

Есть прога такая, для поиска картинок в поисковиках, и весит совсем не много, правда, по платнику ею пользоваться накладно, много картинок открывает сразу. Называется Ginipic. 4 метра всего...

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Имейте в виду, что сама прога маленькая, но требуется Microsoft NET Framework v3.5 при установке, которая весит 50 метров.

----------


## Asteriks

*Инфа о поиске картинок на блоге Webby:*

http://webby.blogi.by/kartinki-v-statyax.html#more-73

*Кусочек статьи для ленящихся пройти по ссылке:*

**Поиск картинок*

Самый оптимальный способ – это Поиск картинок от Google. Отличные результаты поиска, по большей части можно найти всё что нужно. При работе с ним советую вводить англоязычные слова (результатов будет больше). Но мне хватает и вариантов на русском.

Так же можно посмотреть и в других поисковиках аналогичной тематики:
http://images.yandex.ru/
http://images.search.yahoo.com/
http://www.picsearch.ru/

Если же вы не нашли подходящего художества, то вам помогут следующие сайты:
http://wordmancer.com/
http://Alamy.com/*

----------


## Alandr

> Имейте в виду, что сама прога маленькая, но требуется Microsoft NET Framework v3.5 при установке, которая весит 50 метров.


Саныч а где взять Microsoft NET Framework v3.5 или хотя бы выше 2.0 ??????

----------


## Alandr

спасибки !!!

Alandr, в поисках подобных вещей, вполне будет не лишним (на будущее), пошуршать на сервере БайФлая - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

